# What the.....



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, I was surfing around aquabid and I came across this:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1295329538

What the heck? That REALLY doesn't look right or healthy...can someone explain this?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's disgusting! Wow.... Can't explain it though lol..


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Take a look at his other fish too..I mean..they really, really don't look right to me.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1295328580

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1295328765

This guy's eyes are kind of messed up...off-center almost:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1295328990


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess the seller assumes someone will overlook the messed up fins and all... That amputated betta really should have been culled early on. I can't believe he let it grow up.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

That ridiculous...


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

The first one made me sick to my stomach


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Eww. Those poor, poor fish. 

If I ever buy from Aquabid I'm staying away from that breeder!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats awful, poor guy :,s


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

wow...ummm:shock:..... that ummm...... yeah :demented:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Awww ( that first guy  that's just awful. That makes me really sad that he didn't cull that poor baby


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Gahhh the first one looks like a cartoon betta that ran into a wall or something! BOOO that is going to far with mutation.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am saddened by this... it's more disgusting than the seller I've seen who takes his fish OUT of the water to measure them. That's just torturing them!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is awful! Those poor fish.. who would actually pay money for those fish? Or even sell them to begin with?? Sick!!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

So is this a mutation? A defect from inbreeding? Something in genetics or in feeding or maybe a physical accident?


----------



## nosada (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like genetic mutation created a new speciation of dwarf bettas @[email protected]


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

My first thought was that the breeder was a mad scientist. :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Eww...Lemme guess he inbreeds DT to DT for like 15 generations...that's how I explain that short body...disgusting BTW and his plakats are just uggg....some breeder......................


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Eww...Lemme guess he inbreeds DT to DT for like 15 generations...that's how I explain that short body...disgusting BTW and his plakats are just uggg....some breeder......................


Probably. Disgusting.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well that fish will not live for very long because it obviously was inbred too much.

Its really sad!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks like something that should have been culled. His other bettas look pretty bad, too.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Nutt007 said:


> My first thought was that the breeder was a mad scientist. :/


thats what i thought as well .. :vomit:poor critters


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

That short bodied one looks extremely deformed. Yuck!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

really shows what some people will do for a quick buck with no consideration for the fish. Hopefully no one buys this else it will just encourage these gimmicks.


----------



## tbird702 (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you guys notice that he wants a minimum of $50 for that short halfmoon?? And a buy now price of $100!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats insane:/!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW. Just WOW. I don't see the PK problems with fins (Don't know what bad pk fins look like or good /=) But that short bodied one is terrible. It'll live a horrible life and can probably only be fed a tiny bit or it'll die of bloat. It probably can't swim right either. Anyone else notice the wierd fins either? it's like he bred DBT's a whole bunch, then added DT's. Just poor fish )= He looks like a goldfish )=


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that short-bodied male is horrid. D: all his innards must be all smooshed together! how can he swim? and, his HMs have funky finnage. >.> most look like a combo of blowing out and biting. his HMPK's fins look wonky, too. :/


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just noticed he called this fish a halfmoon... it's a delta.

Why do people charge so much for terrible deformaties that could ruin the Betta species if bred too much?


----------

